# Darlington?



## juicy10 (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey girls, 
Me and my partner was wondering if there are couples in the darlington area. It would be nice to meet some people locally that are starting a family or have started a family through ivf/iui etc.

Please contact me if you fancy chatting to us or meeting up.

Vicki and Rach


----------



## Alison0702 (Apr 7, 2006)

Hiya

It's about time there were some more Northerner's on here  

I'm in Newcastle so not too far from Darlington. Welcome to the board, everyone's really nice and will hopefully be able to answer any questions you have.

Alison


----------

